
How to Build Your Own Nintendo Switch to Starve Out Online Price Gougers - homarp
https://imgur.com/gallery/ku9zlNu
======
vardump
You've got to be kidding! Building a "new" Nintendo Switch from scratch?

I guess some people really want to play Switch games!

